# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Самые популярные страны для секс-туризма

## acontinent

Кто-то едет в туры для того, чтобы полежать на пляже или у бассейна, кто-то - для осмотра исторических мест. Но существуют люди, выбирающие страны по доступности платной любви. Секс-туризм стал отдельным направлением, и многие страны неплохо на этом зарабатывают. Некоторые места выделим отдельно.
Таиланд
Тропическая страна способна предложить что-то подходящее знатокам любого отдыха. И если всей семьей лучше ехать на Пхукет, за острыми ощущениями, в том числе сексуального рода, путь лежит в курортный городок Патайя, который находится поблизости от столицы страны Бангкока.
Нидерланды
Амстердам знаменит кварталом красных фонарей, где работницы секс-услуг стоят за стеклом, подобно обычным товарам в магазинах. В отличие от большинства стран данного перечня визит к ним будет недешевым. К месту сказать, такие кварталы имеются и в ряде других городов, и не только в Голландии.
Мексика
Латиноамериканские женщины всегда славятся красотой, ну а в Мексике проституция стала легальной, присутствуя во всех штатах, в частности и в курортном городе Канкун. В столице страны Мехико также масса индивидуалок, которые предлагают услуги на высоком уровне.
Куба
У государства не получилось стать очередным раем социализма, но туристическое направление тут развивается неплохо. Кроме пляжей с белоснежным песком и эксклюзивного кубинского колорита, приезжают сюда и за любовью. Данный сервис сравнительно дешев, что делает его ещё востребованнее. 
В результате перечислять страны со отраслью секс-услуг на текущий момент можно долго, поскольку стоит включить и дорогую Японию, и дешевые станы Африки, и даже некоторые страны постсоветского пространства для тех, кто не любит ехать далеко.
Подробнее на сайте [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

